# Classes on Chocolate



## confused cook (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to attend classes on working with chocolate. I have seen a technique where tempered chocolate is placed on a transfer so the design is present on the chocolate. I would love to learn to do the technique. I live in the northwest. Any suggestions?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Basically, you kind of answered your own question about using transfer sheets......just pour tempered chocolate on the sheet, spread it in an even thin layer, let it set to the point where it is still soft but not brittle and cut your desired shapes with a knife, pizza wheel or cookie cutter. Then when the chocolate is completely set, peel your shapes off.

Are you saying you want to learn to temper chocolate?
Are you looking for specific chocolate classes being offered in the Northwest?
You might want to contact a bakery or specialty foods supplier....like I know the Peterson Co. in Auburn sponsors a chocolate workshop at least once a year. You can also check with chocolate maker's websites.....sometimes they have info on chocolate classes...
and here's a link to a professional ONLINE chocolate class!!
Chocolatier School - Professional Chocolate Making School - Programs & Courses


----------



## whatshisname (Oct 17, 2002)

Bill Federicks, aka The Chocolate Man, used to offer classes in Seattle. I took his truffle making workshop a few years ago and enjoyed it. I checked his website and I don't see anything about classes anymore but you could always send him an email.

If that doesn't pan out, what about checking your local community college? Maybe they offer a continuing education class on chocolate work.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

hey thanks for that link.. i didnt know the chocolate man lived so close to me!

and yes, the chocolate has to be tempered and then poured onto a transfer sheet. beryls.com sells transfer sheets.


----------



## whatshisname (Oct 17, 2002)

You can also make your own transfer sheets by applying colored cocoa butter to sheets of acetate. You can get colored cocoa butters from Chef Rubber. Just brush or even airbrush onto the acetate, let dry, and then apply your tempered chocolate.


----------



## confused cook (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied to my inquiry.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Try "Notter School of Pastry Arts" and "Richardson Researches"

Those are the two best chocolate schools in the USA....

Robert Noel
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------

